
Netflix's plan to get everyone watching foreign-language content - doener
https://www.cnet.com/news/netflixs-plan-to-get-everyone-watching-foreign-language-content/
======
mcv
The EU's demand that "30 percent of content on streaming services must be
created in European countries" seems rather unreasonable to me. I'm all for
more diversity in content, and it's great that Netflix wants to make more
shows in other languages, but if every country expects 30% of the available
content to be in their own language, Netflix would only be able to conform by
excluding some of their content from their offering in that country. That
wouldn't be good.

Showing local productions more prominently than American ones sounds like a
better idea to me.

